# Sounders



## queenannesrevenge (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a Garmin 4212 with a GSD 22 and an B60 transducer. Past 750ft I am not getting readings back. Is this from lack of power from the Sounder or due to the B60's 600W max? Would going up to a GSD 24 make a difference?


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not an electronics expert but I had a GSD 22 with an M260 (which is better than a B60) and I'm not surprised at all that your having problems past 750ft. The GSD-24 is considered a very good sounder and I think you would love the upgrade. I still think you'll still want a better transducer to fish at those depths even with a GSD 24.

Are you looking to see targets at those depths or just see the top 150-300' of the water column at those depths?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

GSD-24 and at least a Airmar B-164.


----------



## queenannesrevenge (Aug 29, 2013)

thank you. I am looking to target bottom fish at 400-600 and see bait and schools at 800-1000.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/535503-582l-furuno-1000-watt-tranducer.html


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*B-164*



X-Shark said:


> GSD-24 and at least a Airmar B-164.


I have a Garmin 4208 with the GSD-22 I have it hooked up to a B-60 transducer but it is ONLY for back up... Garmin sonar's just don't cut it... That is why I use my 4208 for everything BUT a sonar. I have a Furuno CVL-600L hooked up to a Airmar B-164 and have far better Sonar then when it WAS hooked up to the 4208. At 700' everything is clear and defined... But I do LOVE the 4208... just wish Garmin would learn from Furuno's sonar abilities....


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the 4212 with a gds 24 and the m260 and I love it. However I do agree that furuno is still the king of sounders. I don't deep drop but when trolling for wahoo I can pick up bait suspended 4-600 feet no problem along with bottom until around 1000' then it starts getting spotty.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I have a Furuno CVL-600L hooked up to a Airmar B-164 and have far better Sonar then when it WAS hooked up to the 4208.


I find that amazing seeing as that 600L unit is only 350watt, but you have it hooked to a 1000watt X-ducer.

The GSD 24 will help, but your problem is the X-ducer. The GSD22 is capable of putting out 2000watts.

I have the 4212 with GSD26 Chirp unit. M256HL Xducer.

I still like a independent / Stand along Furuno.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Very good observation*



X-Shark said:


> I find that amazing seeing as that 600L unit is only 350watt, but you have it hooked to a 1000watt X-ducer.
> 
> The GSD 24 will help, but your problem is the X-ducer. The GSD22 is capable of putting out 2000watts.
> 
> ...


You are correct, the 600L IS only 350W system, the B164 give me a better cone... I have the GDS22,,, what would be the PROs the GDS 24 would give me??? That I don't know.... wish I had your chirp,,,, I hear nothing but great things from that....:thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If it was me with what you have....The 600 would go...Heck I run a 582 on my Flounder boat. Yes it's Overkill, but I had it.

I would be looking at a 585....You should be able to get one pretty reasonable with the 587 out now.

I always run them in manual mode...I can teach you to do it in 2min. These have knobs....The 600 being the predecessor does not. You'll get a machine that will be better matched to the X-ducer you have, Bigger screen and a joy to use.


----------

